# Bin collection services - dublin - greyhound , citybin and Thornton’s



## cmalone (11 Jun 2020)

Any advice on domestic refuse bin collection company.

Didn’t realise such a variance and so many options - with Greyhound paying around 19 euro/ month - we have less than half the allowed allocation for blackbin waste.
See offer with CityBin and Thornton’s for 15euro

Greyhound says they  can reduce their price to 15 euro per month - but would be less green / Brown bin To meet our needs...


----------



## Bilbo1 (11 Jun 2020)

Years ago in a house-share I had to deal with Greyhound and their service (if you can call it that) was absolutely abysmal. The truck never showing up on the day and asking you to leave the full bin on the footpath for days or weeks because they could not tell you which day they would come and empty it. And their customer support was even worse.
Personally I will never use them again if I have an alternative, regardless of the price they offer.
That is just my experience with them.
I found the CityBin very professional and great to deal with.
Thornton's were fine.


----------



## MrEarl (12 Jun 2020)

Hello, 

I left Greyhound for CityBin a few years ago and it was the best move I ever made. 

Greyhound were a disaster to deal with, CityBin on the other hand, are very professional. 

I've no experience with Thorntons, but I would recommend CityBin in a heartbeat.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (12 Jun 2020)

I use CityBin also and find them great


----------



## Steven Barrett (12 Jun 2020)

Are Panda not in your area? 

I've been using them for over 10 years. Never a problem with them. The lid on the green bin got broken during a lift 2 weeks ago, just dropped them an email about it, no problem, someone came out and fitted a new lid within the week


----------



## odyssey06 (12 Jun 2020)

Bilbo1 said:


> Years ago in a house-share I had to deal with Greyhound and their service (if you can call it that) was absolutely abysmal. The truck never showing up on the day and asking you to leave the full bin on the footpath for days or weeks because they could not tell you which day they would come and empty it. And their customer support was even worse.



Residential bin companies in Dublin at least are assigned a specific day for your area now. So for example in Dublin 3, it is Thursday. 
Greyhound, City Bin etc all come on the same day.
In my experience City Bin are earlier, usually sorted by 9am but Greyhound could be afternoon. That might just reflect where I am on the route.
City Bin are much better than Greyhound at returning bins to where they picked them up from.


----------



## BusinessFailure (12 Jun 2020)

Interesting to see that so many people have the same experience. We were also with greyhound (who were awful) and moved to city bin (who are great). I’m amazed greyhound are still in business.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (12 Jun 2020)

IMHO Greyhound have the worst customer service of any company I've ever dealt with in Ireland. There was overcharging, and repeated non-collection of brown bins on our street.

City Bin by comparison were really good.


----------



## lledlledlled (12 Jun 2020)

MrEarl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I left Greyhound for CityBin a few years ago and it was the best move I ever made.
> 
> ...



Exact same experience as above, as have many i know


----------



## lledlledlled (12 Jun 2020)

BusinessFailure said:


> Interesting to see that so many people have the same experience. We were also with greyhound (who were awful) and moved to city bin (who are great). I’m amazed greyhound are still in business.



I'd imagine they are still in business because they still have loads of customers who just wont change from any service. The same types who pay fortunes to keep their electricity bill with ESB and Gas with Bord Gais. 
They somehow think because they've always dealt with these companies, its too risky to change.
Greuhound replaced the old DCC service so they see them as a continuation of that.
Its probably why we have a comparrison website called Bonkers, because that word explains such people perfectly


----------



## 7 of 9 (12 Jun 2020)

lledlledlled said:


> Exact same experience as above, as have many i know


Me too, I’ve convinced many of my neighbours to move to city bins.


----------



## cmalone (12 Jun 2020)

Got 16.50 euro deal from greyhound and 1 free month.  The others are 15 euro for similar service.  So think it works out the same.


----------



## EmmDee (12 Jun 2020)

I may be in the minority on here - with Greyhound and never had a problem. They have collected by 8am on the relevant morning and bins are left right outside. No issues.

I don't know if it's relevant but I'm in Dublin City area. And I've never had the need to contact the customer support - so no idea whether that is still bad.


----------



## cmalone (12 Jun 2020)

Nice offer with Thornton’s 

refer a friend - €25 euro for person referring and also the new customer ..,





__





						Refer a Friend | Thorntons Recycling
					






					thorntons-recycling.ie


----------



## Delboy (12 Jun 2020)

cmalone said:


> Got 16.50 euro deal from greyhound and 1 free month.  The others are 15 euro for similar service.  So think it works out the same.


Is there a low weight restriction on that? I'm with Greyhound for years and I see my monthly bill is going up to 22.50 a month from July for 40kg black bin.
I compared prices/deals last year and all were much of a muchness so didn't move


----------



## cmalone (12 Jun 2020)

Well we don’t use much - so you are probably getting a good enough deal.  But we will save now  80 euro in year 1 with Thornton’s -  total will be €152


----------



## dingoxh (13 Jun 2020)

MrEarl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I left Greyhound for CityBin a few years ago and it was the best move I ever made.
> 
> ...





RedOnion said:


> Ah, so the whole venture starts with a 'balance transfer', but there was no original balance to repay in the first place? Some of the companies transfer the money directly to your other credit card(s).
> 
> Assuming a constant 3% for the life of the mortgage, and overpayment of 5k per annum, reducing term rather than repayment amount, you'd save 1,585 in interest by repaying the 5k in a lump sum at the start of the year (every year) Vs overpaying 417 per month.
> 
> ...


 
+1

CityBin are great...Brilliant guys.

Greyhound are the epitome of shocking service


----------

